# Questions



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 9, 2007)

I am curious to know how far along this series is. Also, is it selling well producing enough revenue to waarant a single compiled book when the setting reaches its conclusion?


----------



## Selganor (Nov 10, 2007)

A single book would be quite large and not too good to handle.

We're talking about at least 600 (maybe even more) pages.

This book could easily be bigger than Ptolus or WLD, so you would have to redo the layout to at least match the work done on Ptolus to make such a thing feasible. (Even the index - which would be vital - would take up some 10-20 pages)


----------



## Morrus (Nov 10, 2007)

> I am curious to know how far along this series is.




Adventure 8 of 12 was released a week or so ago.



> Also, is it selling well producing enough revenue to waarant a single compiled book when the setting reaches its conclusion?




That looks more and more unlikely as 3.5E sales tumble.  But no promises either way.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Nov 10, 2007)

Obviously the page layout would have to change somewhat in a compiled volume. We have a hard limit of 800 pages for a single hardback, as I recall. For starters, I'd probably drop the text size (it's currently at a nice, readable 11.5 pt, but would probably end up at 8 pt) and make the margins a little narrower (3/4" or 5/8", down from the current 1").

A big project, and one I'd like to tackle, but if the numbers don't support the idea then that's that.


----------



## amethal (Nov 14, 2007)

It'd be great if you could do something, even if it is only a trilogy of softbacks or the like.

I don't know how easy it would be to combine the adventures, remove extraneous "story so far" text, re-organise the NPCs etc. etc. but I'd gladly do all for you for nothing if its the only way of ever getting the product out. (Not that I've any experience in this area   )


----------

